# Travel trailer for sale



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

2007 Sunvalley Roadrunner.
30 feet
Super slide
4 one year old tires
complete reseal of roof in August
3 new vent lids in August
Everything works and it is a great camper
needs only a shower rod and curtain


NADA is 10500....bring offers


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

A few lookers but no takers. I do thank the lookers.


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

Sold today. Thank you Mr. Gerald Vess.


----------

